# Would You Take A Chance On A New Car From Chrysler Right Now?



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I am going to buy a new SUV or pickup in the near future. The redesigned Jeep Grand Cherokee is getting some very positive reviews.

I've owned many Chrysler products in the past with varying degrees of satisfaction.

I am concerned about whether Chrysler will be around in a few years and their products have not had good quality ratings. 

The Cherokee seems to break that trend. By the time I load it up with options it will be at least a $50,000 vehicle.

II am not concerned with resale. I have enough siblings to hand it off to after I beat it up. I AM concerned with longevity and frequency of repair.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I am going to buy a new SUV or pickup in the near future. The redesigned Jeep Grand Cherokee is getting some very positive reviews.
> 
> I've owned many Chrysler products in the past with varying degrees of satisfaction.
> 
> ...


 
You know the deal; if you want a chance of fewer issues you got a better chance with the Jap cars. A lot of them are built here its just that the profit goes over see. I haven’t look in a while but jeep was often found on the bottom as far as issues. That being said if the jeep is the one you really like chances are that it will perform fine for you. The new Cherokee is a good looking suv.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> You know the deal; if you want a chance of fewer issues you got a better chance with the Jap cars. A lot of them are built here its just that the profit goes over see. I haven’t look in a while but jeep was often found on the bottom as far as issues. That being said if the jeep is the one you really like chances are that it will perform fine for you. The new Cherokee is a good looking suv.


The reviews are great But Fiat?????](*,)


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Did you see the Fiat that came to the US? I just saw a dealer full of them last week
Just buy the Jeep


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

In this economy only buy what you can afford to pay cash for. If thats brand new then brand new.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

They are getting top dollar for used cars right now.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd rather buy a Ford product now days. I've only owned one since they got rid of the flat head engine but Ford is the only American builder that got themselves out of the money jam without the government's bail out. I respect that and I also think their product has improved greatly.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> They are getting top dollar for used cars right now.


I believe in negotiating.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

It's a bulletproof package, the only drawback is the 5spd auto tranny, but really all the 8spd will do is improve economy not really performance, the 5.7 makes torque everywhere in the rpm range, I'd go for it.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I'd rather buy a Ford product now days. I've only owned one since they got rid of the flat head engine but Ford is the only American builder that got themselves out of the money jam without the government's bail out. I respect that and I also think their product has improved greatly.


American builder - I wish. This is coming from a Mustang owner - love the big stamp on my block "Made in Canada" - another matching one on the frame. Ex husband has a Ford Explorer - Made in Germany.
That being said, I love Fords, but made in the USA they are not anymore. 
The ex's Explorer is 10 years old, only work it's ever needed has been me changing out the O2 sensors and a thermostat. The Mustang is 7, I just took the original brake pads off late last year and it overheated once because the thermostat stuck closed. 
My parents have a 1969 Ford 3/4 ton 4x4 they bought brand new off the lot and used/abused on the farm for the past 42 years - it needed a new clutch last year - guess the original gave it up.  I learned to drive on that truck so it's amazing the clutch survived a new driver 10 years ago. 

So I have to say if I was out to buy a new car/truck tomorrow, it'd have to be a Ford. I'd probably shy away from Chrysler, but that's because I own a Dodge truck and that f'ing thing spends more time in the shop than on the road. I get it running and within a month something else has gone wrong on it. First it was the transmission, then after I put a new one in it, lasted a month before the wiring in the dash caught fire - Dodge is notorious for having shitty wiring to begin with. Had the same problem with my Jeep Wrangler.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ben Thompson said:


> I believe in negotiating.


 
You’re a retart, used cars are at an all time high in cost now due to the drop in new car sales over the past few years. It doesn’t matter how skilled at negotiating you are your likely going to pay a higher price percentage wise that a few years ago. Used cars cost more now than they usually do. 

I got ford F 150s with over 250,000 miles on them and nothing but maintenance work done to them. I never kept trucks this long. And these are trucks used for commercial roofing, constantly overloaded, skipping oil changes and driven by all different people. I would never keep trucks with this many miles on them but they drive great and show no reason to get rid of them. I think they are 2006s. 
Don’t get me started on the problems with the ford diesels. They cost me a fortune and left me broken down on the sides of the road way to many times. It really has to do with this BS emission go green crap BS lie. Blablabla 
If you like the Jeep just get the Jeep. The new Explorer looks nice but the reviews I read were not that great. The good thing about the Explorer is it has that little third seat if you think you might ever need it. 
Other that land rover I don’t think there is a car out there that I would not buy due to reliability, maybe Mercedes… hey aren’t they part of Chrysler? Just get the Jeep


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm still old school. I only owned one used car in my life. That was when I was 21 years old and just back from Vietnam. I got screwed on that one. Every other car since then has been new.

Chrysler is now owned by Fiat. I don't know much about them other than years ago they built some real trash. My brother owned one that never worked.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> You’re a retart, used cars are at an all time high in cost now due to the drop in new car sales over the past few years. It doesn’t matter how skilled at negotiating you are your likely going to pay a higher price percentage wise that a few years ago. Used cars cost more now than they usually do.
> 
> I got ford F 150s with over 250,000 miles on them and nothing but maintenance work done to them. I never kept trucks this long. And these are trucks used for commercial roofing, constantly overloaded, skipping oil changes and driven by all different people. I would never keep trucks with this many miles on them but they drive great and show no reason to get rid of them. I think they are 2006s.
> Don’t get me started on the problems with the ford diesels. They cost me a fortune and left me broken down on the sides of the road way to many times. It really has to do with this BS emission go green crap BS lie. Blablabla
> ...


 
My vehicles are paid for...I don't have a payment.... and I get the proper upkeep on my vehilces done including oil changes. By the way its retard not "retart".


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Ben Thompson said:


> My vehicles are paid for...I don't have a payment.... and I get the proper upkeep on my vehilces done including oil changes. By the way its retard not "retart".


You will never change Chris, his mind likes the "retart" word! He prefers fuktart too.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I just bought a 2010 Chrysler Town and Country van (it was a program vehicle and it runs great) for $20,500.00. 

Has all this crap that I will never use on it (unless the dogs watch a DVD), but as far as room, comfort and 25.2 miles to the gallon, I really like it. I LOVE the stow and go seats and can fit four crates, two people and lots of gear in it.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> You will never change Chris, his mind likes the "retart" word! He prefers fuktart too.


Jeff does the ****tart thing the “T” just rolls out better than the “D” in retart


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ben Thompson said:


> My vehicles are paid for...I don't have a payment.... and I get the proper upkeep on my vehilces done including oil changes. By the way its retard not "retart".


 

Who cares, this has nothing to do with the price of a vehicle 
Your kind is with a "T"


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

So Chris, is it a JeeT GranT CherokeetT you want me to buy?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> So Chris, is it a JeeT GranT CherokeetT you want me to buy?


 
The “T” just don’t roll right with those words [-X:razz:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

3 years ago I got a great deal on an 07' F150 Crewcab with 20,000 miles on it . It was a lease though but it worked out with me having a take home squad and not needing to put a lot of miles on it. But , the lease just expired and I just bought it this morning .The car dealers always get their money one way or the other . I love the truck though. Never had a problem with it, rides great but the gas mileage sucks .


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

_"I am going to buy a new SUV or pickup in the near future. The redesigned Jeep Grand Cherokee is getting some very positive reviews."_

What's the mpg on that motor ? You must be real flush !

Has to be one of the bigger gas guzzlers on the go, I know the models here have a tank which holds about just enough to get you from one petrol station to the next. Is travel really worth that much ?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ben Thompson said:


> I believe in negotiating.


This is not a retart post at all!

Best post Ben has made yet !


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> This is not a retart post at all!
> 
> Best post Ben has made yet !


I do agree it was his best post ever but I still say it’s a retart post. What does he think, that trying to get a better price aint the norm? Im glad to see you the “T”.
When you coming to America? The land of 12 to 14 MPG. I think you and I would have some great conversations. I think you think the answer is better MPG where I think the answer is cheaper fuel. I’d be fine with 8 MPG if fuel was a dollar a gallon. We could do a lot of talking but I really think I would need to keep you sober. I seen you in a chat room 2000 miles away with a few in you and I was scared. Id hate for me and my dog to be scared of you and run out of the house. \\/


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> I do agree it was his best post ever but I still say it’s a retart post. What does he think, that trying to get a better price aint the norm? Im glad to see you the “T”.
> When you coming to America? The land of 12 to 14 MPG. I think you and I would have some great conversations. I think you think the answer is better MPG where I think the answer is cheaper fuel. I’d be fine with 8 MPG if fuel was a dollar a gallon. We could do a lot of talking but I really think I would need to keep you sober. I seen you in a chat room 2000 miles away with a few in you and I was scared. Id hate for me and my dog to be scared of you and run out of the house. \\/


I just sound wild sometimes Chris, well, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.

I'm always sober during the day....very little exception to that, sometimes I'm sober at night too. I'm not as much fun when I'm sober, just ask my retart husband, he keeps filling me with the stuff, I think he thinks it will subdue me. He has a learning disorder LOL.

Gas prices particularly these days are a very significant factor to consider, hence the mpg and motor too obviously.

I reckon you and I would have a great crack, I doubt I'd frighten your dog! That was an intelligent post from Ben....I liked it!


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Well, if my vote counts for anything, if you're hauling dogs in it, get a pickup! My dog broke out of his crate in the middle of the night (we were staying in the only hotel in White Rock, NM - no dogs allowed - for an Michael Ellis Seminar) and he crapped all over my car!  The poor thing had an upset tummy. Had I brought the pickup all I would of had to do was hose out the back, and not have to pay for a complete detail.....


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> Well, if my vote counts for anything, if you're hauling dogs in it, get a pickup! My dog broke out of his crate in the middle of the night (we were staying in the only hotel in White Rock, NM - no dogs allowed - for an Michael Ellis Seminar) and he crapped all over my car!  The poor thing had an upset tummy. Had I brought the pickup all I would of had to do was hose out the back, and not have to pay for a complete detail.....


What's the mpg of the pickup you recommend ?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> _"I am going to buy a new SUV or pickup in the near future. The redesigned Jeep Grand Cherokee is getting some very positive reviews."_
> 
> What's the mpg on that motor ? You must be real flush !
> 
> Has to be one of the bigger gas guzzlers on the go, I know the models here have a tank which holds about just enough to get you from one petrol station to the next. Is travel really worth that much ?


It comes standard with a six cylinder that gets, if I recall, 16 city and 21 highway. I need something that will tow a 6,000 - 7,000 pound travel trailer depending on how much I load it. I have to option for the Hemi. I didn't even look at the mileage. Just a few years ago, I had a 1500 and before that a 2500 Dodge Ram pickups with Hemi's. I know I will be getting under 15MPG. But all that power sure is fun.:sad:

That mileage doesn't make me happy but WTF. I need my toys.\\/


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I find that so incredulous....to consider a motor without consideration to fuel economy although that is not aptly named at all.

The fights I have had with my hubby over motors and fuel consumption is nobody's business. I can't bear it, I just can't bear it!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, I always figured if a person can afford to drive the BMW's and Mercedes, they shouldn't be all that worried about the gas. Besides, 4 wheel drive is the only way to go and to do it right, it has to be in a truck. Just the American way. Mine gets about 11 mpg up here and I'll have 200,000 on it shortly.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Well, I always figured if a person can afford to drive the BMW's and Mercedes, they shouldn't be all that worried about the gas. Besides, 4 wheel drive is the only way to go and to do it right, it has to be in a truck. Just the American way. Mine gets about 11 mpg up here and I'll have 200,000 on it shortly.


Well, just goes to show your figuring is up your backside.

How does it equate to drive a motor which gets significantly more mpg more affordable than an 11 mpg gas guzzler. 

To do what right ?? Burn gas ??


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Well, I always figured if a person can afford to drive the BMW's and Mercedes, they shouldn't be all that worried about the gas. Besides, 4 wheel drive is the only way to go and to do it right, it has to be in a truck. Just the American way. Mine gets about 11 mpg up here and I'll have 200,000 on it shortly.


My father died a couple of year ago at age 95. I got hold of his 1996 LTD Crown Victoria. It's a one wheel (right rear) drive if you know what I mean. It doesn't even have a limited slip differential.

It only had 22,000 miles on it when I grabbed it from my brother. My father used it to go to the grocery store and doctor a few miles away. It is like a new old car in perfect condition.

My 19 kid is driving it now until he goes to boot camp. It still only has 39,000 miles on it. 

I can't bring myself to sell it. I wouldn't get much for a '96 so I will hang on to it for a spare car.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Maggie - WTF is your gas hang up. I get the feeling you use it as a excuse to RAG on your husband since he apparently doesn't share the same hangup.[-X


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Maggie - WTF is your gas hang up. I get the feeling you use it as a excuse to RAG on your husband since he apparently doesn't share the same hangup.[-X


You've no idea how much I wish you were in the same room as me right now !!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> You've no idea how much I wish you were in the same room as me right now !!!


:lol:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> You've no idea how much I wish you were in the same room as me right now !!!


Kinky, very kinky! Smothering your hubby wasn't enough yeah? You are wild tonight. Have a drink, I'm buying this one Maggie!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Kinky, very kinky! Smothering your hubby wasn't enough yeah? You are wild tonight. Have a drink, I'm buying this one Maggie!


Lets see the colour of your cash then.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Lets see the colour of your cash then. Screw the drinks I'm looking for a good time!


WOW, that's a bold statement. How bout I just send you a picture?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> WOW, that's a bold statement. How bout I just send you a picture?


Forget the picture, I'll send you a ticket ;-).

Hope you're fit. For your sake!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Forget the picture, I'll send you a ticket ;-).
> 
> Hope you're fit. For your sake!


I could use a tune up  I mean fitness wise


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I could use a tune up  I mean fitness wise


Oh, you sound so endearing, cute even.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Oh, you sound so endearing, cute even.


What can I say To that?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> What can I say To that?


Welcome Maggie, this is my home....stay for as long as you like!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Welcome Maggie, this is my home....stay for as long as you like!


That doesn't sound right. Love em and leave em!\\/


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Welcome Maggie, this is my home....stay for as long as you like!


Tim, the keys to the BMW are on the counter, take it as much as you'd like. Oh and the gas card is in the glove box. Just let me know if you'll be home tonight so I know whether or not to lock the door.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Tim, the keys to the BMW are on the counter, take it as much as you'd like. Oh and the gas card is in the glove box. Just let me know if you'll be home tonight so I know whether or not to lock the door.


You just ****ing blew it. You mentioned gas!!!!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Tim, the keys to the BMW are on the counter, take it as much as you'd like. Oh and the gas card is in the glove box. Just let me know if you'll be home tonight so I know whether or not to lock the door.


Just so's you know, there's £10 on the gas card, the house alarm will go off at 10 pm, but the dogs are on duty from 7.30.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You just ****ing blew it. You mentioned gas!!!!


Beauty :lol:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Just so's you know, there's £10 on the gas card, the house alarm will go off at 10 pm, but the dogs are on duty from 7.30.


No problem, I'll unplug the phone line and pet the dogs on the way in at 5am.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> No problem, I'll unplug the phone line and pet the dogs on the way in at 5am.


You do realise you'll be walking. And you'll not be petting the dogs neither, at least not when I've fired them up into a frenzy.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> You do realise you'll be walking. And you'll not be petting the dogs neither, at least not when I've fired them up into a frenzy.


I'll have a puppy rag on me, better yet a hankerchief


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I'll have a puppy rag on me, better yet a hankerchief


Come on in then! I think there may also be a very small detail you are missing, but I would really love you to find out if that were your attitude.

You have a lot to learn.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Come on in then! I think there may also be a very small detail you are missing, but I would really love you to find out if that were your attitude.
> 
> You have a lot to learn.


Flowers, I forgot. You like dandelions?


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Me thinks this thread just got jacked. I could b wrong, but I doubt it.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Ricardo Ashton said:


> Me thinks this thread just got jacked. I could b wrong, but I doubt it.


Maggie is always good for that


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

I am too cheap to buy an American car, I want something that lasts


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

bob scott said:


> i'd rather buy a ford product now days. I've only owned one since they got rid of the flat head engine but ford is the only american builder that got themselves out of the money jam without the government's bail out. I respect that and i also think their product has improved greatly.


hell yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

